# crew training



## NHStech (Nov 1, 2011)

For those of you who operate a stage crew in a high school - or for those of you who are on a stage crew in high school - does your crew specialize, or does your technical director train you in all aspects (lighting, sound, followspots, rigging, etc.)? Please give pros and cons of running it your particular way. Thanks.


----------



## Nelson (Nov 1, 2011)

Usually I am only able to assemble a student crew for a specific event. We don't have an established crew that help out on a regular basis. Therefore, I just train each crew member in their specialty. If I had the same students more often, I would have time to train them in different areas, but that doesn't usually happen.

Usually, if the same students help out more than once, they will keep doing the same job. Some will want to do something different each time, and that is great when they do. I'm happy to train them on something different every time. Its nice when crew members at least have a basic understanding of other jobs besides their own.


----------



## Footer (Nov 1, 2011)

Always change up jobs. There is no reason to not swap things up. First, it helps shrink peoples heads a bit. Also, it helps everyone realize what else is going on. 

Finally... Colleges look for that. Employers want that. Until you get into dept. heads and or on a union conctract, just about every place I have worked crosses lines in one way or another.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 4, 2011)

When I was in HS, so many moons ago, 1976, I was really the only dedicated tech person so I worked in all areas, sound, lights and set building. Then we used different people to flesh out the jobs needed, props, wardrobe, set construction, follow spots and other jobs. I think this happens a lot in HS, college and community theatre. Crew members come and go as needed and as available so many cross train out of necesssity.


----------



## tabithakeeling13 (Nov 4, 2011)

In HS and College, both, we took the tech class, which trained us in everything. When it came to shows, we could ask for a specific place, but my professor liked to switch it up. I think I've been academically and practically trained for just about everything tech-wize. My professor liked to say that text book learning was good knowledge to start you off and practical training helped stabilize that knowledge.


----------



## zmb (Nov 4, 2011)

If I have an option, to learn something new, I'll take it. Rigging and shop training were mandatory. Most recent option was metal fabrication plus welding.

Only thing that I've tried to learn and never get it right is painting. Most I can do is paint something a solid color.


----------



## jlusardi (Nov 5, 2011)

I am currently in high school and we have a large crew for our fall play and spring musical. We are each assigned a role, but it isn't always the same for every show. Some kids get the same role show after show. Leading up to the show, most of the kids in crew help out with painting and other jobs. 
This is actually my first show doing only crew, in past years I have helped paint sets while being in ensemble or having a small role. However last year during Guys and Dolls I started doing even more crew things (all while being in the cast) and really enjoyed it and learned a lot. Then during the spring I helped with musicals at our elementary schools, some dance shows, graduations, and other events where I got the opportunity to learn a lot of different jobs. 
We are very lucky at my school because the people who run our shows, love for us to learn new things. They are very good at explaining what they are doing so that we can learn how to do it ourselves. Some students truly take advantage of the opportunity to learn new things while others are content to just paint and be part of run crew.
Personally I am always looking to learn new things about theater.


----------



## jlusardi (Nov 5, 2011)

I am currently a high school student and we have a pretty large crew for our fall play and spring musical. We each get assigned a role, however they aren't always the same for every show. Some kids do get the same role show after show. Leading up to the show most crew kids help with painting and other jobs. At my school we are very lucky and have people who love to teach us new things. They prefer we learn how do something instead of them just always doing it. Some kids take advantage of this while there are some who are content to just paint and be in run crew.
This is actually my first show doing only crew. In the past two years I have helped paint and such while being part of the ensemble or having a small role. Last year when we put on Guys and Dolls, I started to help out with more aspects of crew leading up to the show when I wasn't rehearsing a song or dance number. Then during the spring I assisted with sound for our elementary schools' musicals. I also helped out with dance shows, graduations and other events where I got to learn a lot of different things about theater. I love the theater and I am glad I started helping with crew stuff. I love learning new things and I am always looking for the opportunity to help out because I know I will learn something new.
I might be repeating myself here, but I really love that the people who run our shows at school are constantly teaching us new things. I love the fact that when I was helping with shows last spring that they would take the time to explain to me what they were doing and ask if I understood it. Sometimes I didn't absorb all of the information, but I really have learned a lot in the last year.


----------



## gumboot (Nov 6, 2011)

At my high school there is a long-term crew of about 4-6 of us, two on lighting and two-three on sound, supervised by a Music teacher who doubles as our schools technical director. I specialise in lighting, but I also help out with sound and backstage or whatever needs doing. When we do our big productions there are alot more teachers involved, and other students volunteer to work backstage, set paining and hair/makeup etc. It's usually only then when everyone has a specific 'job'.


----------



## natebish (Nov 7, 2011)

at my school we have very little in specialization. however i regularly work for a designer at serveral other schools and at each of those the techs from the school are all one area each, then again they have much larger theatres and more complicated productions.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got grandfathered into this system this year as the new guy in charge so I may make some changes. But at the moment the way we handle crew is that someone (generally a senior) has a specific job for shows. So our light board, sound board, fly rail etc are seniors and their job is to train a lower class student in how to do that job after they leave. So for specific shows people are specialized and choose which they want to learn to do real well. 

THEN I've got a tech class and an advanced class. In there they learn how to do all of it, lights, sound, painting, everything. I'll be using that to find the strengths and weaknesses of the students I've got. I've got some small adjustments to make but I generally like this system (if you are lucky enough to have an actual class devoted to tech) because they get the general knowledge to be able to do anything they get thrown into, but then they've got some specialized in depth knowledge of at least one area that they were strong in or had a lot of interest in. 

I've made it real clear that most of the jobs I've gotten are because I can do A. and then parlay it into another job because I can also do B. and C. It makes me a better tech because even when I'm NOT doing B. and C. I know how those jobs function and can interact better with the people in those positions. 

TL;DR is that I too support the mixing it up so that you get a larger knowledge base but having some detailed understanding of at least one area is also a good thing to walk away with.


----------



## jlusardi (Nov 7, 2011)

josh88 said:


> But at the moment the way we handle crew is that someone (generally a senior) has a specific job for shows. So our light board, sound board, fly rail etc are seniors and their job is to train a lower class student in how to do that job after they leave. So for specific shows people are specialized and choose which they want to learn to do real well.
> 
> 
> I've made it real clear that most of the jobs I've gotten are because I can do A. and then parlay it into another job because I can also do B. and C. It makes me a better tech because even when I'm NOT doing B. and C. I know how those jobs function and can interact better with the people in those positions.
> ...



At my school we also usually have upperclassmen who specialize in lighting or sound who train younger students to take over when they leave. Personally, I like learning about all sorts of different jobs because I feel that it gives me a better understanding of the whole picture. I also think it is nice to have more detailed understanding of a particular area.

In my opinion if the students are willing to learn new things, teach them as much as you can. I know I don't always absorb everything I am taught, at least not the first time, but I do gain an a good understanding of the things being taught to me. I feel that it's nice to have an understanding of a variety of jobs because it gives you a new level of respect for the people who end up doing those jobs.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Nov 7, 2011)

At my school, crews are decided for each show separately. Usually underclassmen who apply are put wherever they are needed while the upperclassmen usually specialize and teach the new kids about the crew they lead. Usually it's the most well-rounded techies that get chosen to Stage Manage so there is some incentive to experiment. On top of that, we have a tech class that acts as an extension of the crew. The students just work on the show during class where the crew you're on doesn't really matter. I've only really worked Lights, House & Publicity, and Props, but thanks to the class I've learned Set Construction, Paint, Sound, and even a little bit of sewing for Costumes.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 8, 2011)

josh88 said:


> I got grandfathered into this system this year as the new guy in charge so I may make some changes. But at the moment the way we handle crew is that someone (generally a senior) has a specific job for shows. So our light board, sound board, fly rail etc are seniors and their job is to train a lower class student in how to do that job after they leave. So for specific shows people are specialized and choose which they want to learn to do real well.
> 
> THEN I've got a tech class and an advanced class. In there they learn how to do all of it, lights, sound, painting, everything. I'll be using that to find the strengths and weaknesses of the students I've got. I've got some small adjustments to make but I generally like this system (if you are lucky enough to have an actual class devoted to tech) because they get the general knowledge to be able to do anything they get thrown into, but then they've got some specialized in depth knowledge of at least one area that they were strong in or had a lot of interest in.
> 
> ...


Having knowledge beyond your speciality is always good. It makes no difference if you are talking about HS theatre or any other occupation you go into. I have always been the utility guy any place I have worked. When I was in HS I did lighting, sound and set construction in the theatre. I also had three jobs, wholesale produce sales, bowling machine mechanic and floor covering mechanic. I could cover any job in all three places of employment which made me more valuable than other guys. 
My present job is to supply crews for shows in my arena. In addition to my basic job I am the house light, sound and AV guy. I am the head rigger, and can drive any piece of equipment to present rodeos, ice shows and monster truck shows. 
I am always interested in learning new things. I am currently learning more about video. All I can say is learn all you can while in HS.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 8, 2011)

the list of my past jobs goes- boat sales, zoo keeper, lifeguard, lumber at home depot, sketchy motel maintenance, paint at lowes, and now teacher. 

I have learned a ton from all of these jobs that are applicable and usable in theater. Herding actors is a lot like herding elk away from the main gate. Throw your arms up, make a lot of noise and intimidate them until they leave or turn on you and charge. All joking aside I'm always looking for new experiences and I'm never done learning.


----------



## JonasA (Nov 9, 2011)

At my high school, we used to have techs specialise, until we realised that it meant we had about a dozen lighting 'experts' for every kid who knew which end of an XLR lead goes into a mic. These days I try to make sure they spend some time on everything - and I mean everything. They haven't done it all till they've hung lights, programmed the desk, done radio mic plots, etc. etc.

That being said, I now have 'apprenticed' one kid for sound, one for lighting, one for stage management. My hope is that by the time I finish each one will be much better in their respective field than I am, and they'll be able to lead on shows, particularly with the more complicated tasks like calling a show or lighting design, which I'd rather not have a new person do for every single show. Favouritism? Maybe. Does it get well-trained crew members? Sure does.

I fully appreciate the need to have techs who are as good as they can be at a specific skill, but they won't even get through high school shows if they can't work in different capacities. You can't always have your 'experts' be there when you need them, and it creates an environment where a few people take up the bulk of the work and leave the junior ones idle until the seniors leave and all of a sudden you have a void and nobody knows how anything works. I also think that to teach them as much as possible, you need to make every moment a training experience. Yes, actual sit-down-and-teach time is important, but I know that if you just keep talking them through everything you can, they'll pick up more than you expect. Sometimes the freshmen won't understand what you're saying about not patching movers into a dimmer, but if you keep talking to them about it, eventually they'll learn more about it than you thought they would.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 9, 2011)

JonasA said:


> At my high school, we used to have techs specialise, until we realised that it meant we had about a dozen lighting 'experts' for every kid who knew which end of an XLR lead goes into a mic. These days I try to make sure they spend some time on everything - and I mean everything. They haven't done it all till they've hung lights, programmed the desk, done radio mic plots, etc. etc.
> 
> That being said, I now have 'apprenticed' one kid for sound, one for lighting, one for stage management. My hope is that by the time I finish each one will be much better in their respective field than I am, and they'll be able to lead on shows, particularly with the more complicated tasks like calling a show or lighting design, which I'd rather not have a new person do for every single show. Favouritism? Maybe. Does it get well-trained crew members? Sure does.
> 
> I fully appreciate the need to have techs who are as good as they can be at a specific skill, but they won't even get through high school shows if they can't work in different capacities. You can't always have your 'experts' be there when you need them, and it creates an environment where a few people take up the bulk of the work and leave the junior ones idle until the seniors leave and all of a sudden you have a void and nobody knows how anything works. I also think that to teach them as much as possible, you need to make every moment a training experience. Yes, actual sit-down-and-teach time is important, but I know that if you just keep talking them through everything you can, they'll pick up more than you expect. Sometimes the freshmen won't understand what you're saying about not patching movers into a dimmer, but if you keep talking to them about it, eventually they'll learn more about it than you thought they would.


Agreed about talking kids through a learning process. I still do that with my hands, I try to explain why we are doing something as well as how. It is easy to teach somebody how to plug a mic in or patch a dimmer but why it is there is far more important.


----------



## milan (Nov 9, 2011)

NHStech said:


> For those of you who operate a stage crew in a high school - or for those of you who are on a stage crew in high school - does your crew specialize, or does your technical director train you in all aspects (lighting, sound, followspots, rigging, etc.)? Please give pros and cons of running it your particular way. Thanks.


 
I just had to chime in. I just recently became the PAC Tech. Which is a complicated position in our region. Many of the High Schools in the past few years have built large "Performing Arts Centers" to handle events/shows/presentations for various school district activities. My job is bascially the Asst. Director of the PAC but also the TD/Set designer/Light Designer and lead tech for anything at the PAC. 
We also have two main tech classes due to the changes in faculty over the last year. Theatre Tech and Stagecraft. This bascially tries to teach students at least half of all theatre duties per class. Tech handles lighting, sound, and a lot of the rigging and border adjustment. Stagecraft builds sets, paints sets, and helps around the theatre as needed. Usually theatre tech ends up actually running events that occur during the school day and sign up for after school events as if they are extracurricular activities. I am working on making stagecraft sign up for shows as running crew and, due to time constraints in the shop, they will schedule one or two extra hours after school for a max of 4 per week to make sure we don't have to build on the weekends.
Both are taught to help one another and we've been trying to always have varied jobs for the students to learn. I like the idea of "lead" seniors training the underclassmen for when they go. That is the best way to have people trained in any field. The military make sure to do that all the time. You train the person below you to do your job, just in case. 
Before I arrived, the school was considering a class in Set Design as well as Stagecraft and Theatre Tech. I don't think splitting up the classes will help that much. 

Feel free to respond if anyone feels they can help me streamline my organization!


----------



## shiben (Nov 9, 2011)

milan said:


> I just had to chime in. I just recently became the PAC Tech. Which is a complicated position in our region. Many of the High Schools in the past few years have built large "Performing Arts Centers" to handle events/shows/presentations for various school district activities. My job is bascially the Asst. Director of the PAC but also the TD/Set designer/Light Designer and lead tech for anything at the PAC.
> We also have two main tech classes due to the changes in faculty over the last year. Theatre Tech and Stagecraft. This bascially tries to teach students at least half of all theatre duties per class. Tech handles lighting, sound, and a lot of the rigging and border adjustment. Stagecraft builds sets, paints sets, and helps around the theatre as needed. Usually theatre tech ends up actually running events that occur during the school day and sign up for after school events as if they are extracurricular activities. I am working on making stagecraft sign up for shows as running crew and, due to time constraints in the shop, they will schedule one or two extra hours after school for a max of 4 per week to make sure we don't have to build on the weekends.
> Both are taught to help one another and we've been trying to always have varied jobs for the students to learn. I like the idea of "lead" seniors training the underclassmen for when they go. That is the best way to have people trained in any field. The military make sure to do that all the time. You train the person below you to do your job, just in case.
> Before I arrived, the school was considering a class in Set Design as well as Stagecraft and Theatre Tech. I don't think splitting up the classes will help that much.
> ...


 
I personally think its imperative that students do all kinds of things. When I was working at a college, I had a girl come in and the DoT assigned her to basically be my assistant in the company, but she stepped in to do props work after someone got sick and now they employ her in the props department. You might find out you like something else better when something like that happens... If you have very qualified people, possibly pay some of them to work extra hours? Gives kids jobs, keeps them from smoking, and gets you some mildly more complex help...


----------



## jlusardi (Nov 9, 2011)

JonasA said:


> I also think that to teach them as much as possible, you need to make every moment a training experience. Yes, actual sit-down-and-teach time is important, but I know that if you just keep talking them through everything you can, they'll pick up more than you expect. Sometimes the freshmen won't understand what you're saying about not patching movers into a dimmer, but if you keep talking to them about it, eventually they'll learn more about it than you thought they would.


 
I agree with you; the people who run the crew at my school are always teaching me things. Sometimes they give me a lot of information and I don't understand/absorb all of it(at least not the first time). But every time they explain something I understand it a little bit more. I am also constantly amazed at how much information I do understand and am able to explain to the younger crew members. 
Questions should be greatly encouraged, I personally try to ask questions to clarify and expand on what I was just taught. Yet on many occasions I have seen kids just stand there and listen the entire time something is being explained to them. Maybe this works for them, but I have found that asking questions helps create a better understanding of whatever it is you were taught.


----------



## flowalex999 (Jan 15, 2014)

At my high school I am usually involved with running the sound and light in some way since I am the only one who really knows how other than the Tech Director and the Director. I also am the main person for any event that uses the sound system in our auditorium.


----------



## jcslighting (Jan 15, 2014)

NHStech said:


> For those of you who operate a stage crew in a high school - or for those of you who are on a stage crew in high school - does your crew specialize, or does your technical director train you in all aspects (lighting, sound, followspots, rigging, etc.)? Please give pros and cons of running it your particular way. Thanks.


At one school, the director always chooses the crew for each show and usually the same person will stage manage the whole season. The stage manager is chosen more carefully but the crew always is switched around. It is not uncommon to have the light board op for this year's musical be the lead in next year's musical. All of the acting kids are required to participate in some form of running crew - lights, sound, make-up, deck crew, flyman, etc.

Pros - everyone is exposed to more of the art. It keeps egos somewhat in check if you have to work lots of different angles of theatre rather than just one. You may find other areas that you are interested in other than just one. For example, we had a young man who was the lead in several musicals in HS want to be in the orchestra for one year. He had a blast and now is going into music and audio production vs. performance in college.

Cons - individual instruction is perhaps less in any given field as the students change around alot.


----------



## AlecIrwin (Jan 16, 2014)

At my high school the objective is for everyone to know how to do everything that they are interested in learning, which I personally think is the right way to do it. If a technician has no interest in stage management, lighting, sound, set work... and so on, they are not forced to learn it, but it is their choice.


----------



## flowalex999 (May 22, 2014)

At my highschool I am the student in charge of everything except construction which is left to the tech director so when it comes to show time I am usually in the sound & light booth doing one of the two, recently it has been me running sound and helping someone run the lights after they are programed, but it is because I am the only highschooler (our school is combined K-12) and I am the only one the director trusts


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (May 22, 2014)

In my high school you are expected to focus in one area (light, sound, stage), But are also required to know how to do the basics in every thing. Example I'm the main Sound Tech but I can patch a dimmer on the light board and make a cue on it


----------



## pmolsonmus (Sep 8, 2014)

After about an hour of searching and some great reading, I felt this was the best place to post after not finding what I was looking for. I am setting up a HS crew and am looking for a "checklist" of skills that they should possess. Obviously, wrapping cables, hanging fixtures, safety procedures, light/sound set up...etc... but is there a general checklist somewhere (that I don't have to invent) listing common skills that I could put into spreadsheet with the goal that ALL members obtain ALL of the basic skills? I don't mind tweaking a list, but haven't found anything close to a "list".

Thanks in advance CB.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 9, 2014)

pmolsonmus said:


> I am setting up a HS crew and am looking for a "checklist" of skills that they should possess.



We're in the process of training our new crew at the moment. We spend about 1-2 months on the nuts and bolts before we start getting busy with events. The question I always find myself asking is, "What do I need them to know to be able to do their jobs?" Rather than just throw a bunch of technical or theoretical information at them and test them for the sake of testing, I look at it like an OTJ deal. I had trouble last year with not having enough kids that could do basic hang and focus, so this year I spent a lot of time and made sure I watched each kid individually do that with different types of fixtures. 

Safety is another big one. Every time we learn something new, we discuss the hazards and methods for working safely to mitigate the danger. But as far as the other stuff goes, what do you need them to do to make your job easier? Not so much that you can put your feet up and relax, but so that you have an efficient, hard-working and useful crew. I find that helps me get business more than anything else since we have a reputation for having a good crew who'll do whatever is necessary to make the show happen and keep everyone safe.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 9, 2014)

pmolsonmus said:


> After about an hour of searching and some great reading, I felt this was the best place to post after not finding what I was looking for. I am setting up a HS crew and am looking for a "checklist" of skills that they should possess. Obviously, wrapping cables, hanging fixtures, safety procedures, light/sound set up...etc... but is there a general checklist somewhere (that I don't have to invent) listing common skills that I could put into spreadsheet with the goal that ALL members obtain ALL of the basic skills? I don't mind tweaking a list, but haven't found anything close to a "list".
> 
> Thanks in advance CB.


I don't personally have anything like that yet, but I like that idea. This is my second year running the crew out here and I had a hard time keeping track of who knew what. If you do generate one please share it. Otherwise I might crank something out later this week. 

My last school only had me in charge of lights and sound so my crew was about 6. This school has me in charge of everything so my crew is closer to 40. I'm in the area, feel free to let me know if you want to bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 9, 2014)

My district requires a yearly 10 hour training course for all student techs. This is the short version of what we cover and about how much time is spent on each:
-General Theater tour and vocabulary (stage directions, names for soft goods, who does what during a production) -2 hours
-Policy and Rules of Theater Courtesy (Safety, saying thankyou, adult in the room, it's good to ask questions especially about safety, If it's not your prop... etc)-1 hour
-Rigging (Safety, operating fly system, loading procedure, calling movement, tie a knot) -2 hours
-Staging: Safely working with choir risers, sound shells, pit covers, etc... 1 hour
-Sound system Basics and cable coiling 2 hours
-Lighting basics 2 hours

We have a form that parents must sign to be in the program. Most importantly we try to scare the crap out of them about all the ways they can die in theater.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Sep 9, 2014)

I like the idea of creating this checklist for High School Tech Students and there is no better place to do that than here on CB! If a mod thinks it is warranted, perhaps separating this thread into a sticky "What every High School Tech should Know" - might be a great idea. I think getting past high school can get too technical too quickly and we miss the focus of a useable document/skill set.

For it to work best in a forum setting and knowing not all readers read all the previous posts, I think it is best if we number items. I will compile them and turn them into a spreadsheet that anyone can access and use to fit their purposes. (perhaps create a Google Doc?) I think using Gafftaper's categories (with a little tweaking) will also help keep things organized. So without further ado....(or much ado about teching...) The categories are...


General Theater Vocabulary / Production Roles
Policy/ Safety Procedures / Practices /Rules of Theater
Rigging
Stage Practices
Sound System Basics
Lighting Basics
My hope is that you give your item a number and THEN identify what category (categories) it should go into. I will begin with 10 items. The rest are up to you add/edit.

What Every High School Student Tech Should Know / Be Able To Do

[HASHTAG]#1[/HASHTAG] Wrap a Cable (Sound System Basics)
[HASHTAG]#2[/HASHTAG] Hang a Fixture (Lighting Basics)
[HASHTAG]#3[/HASHTAG] Stage Directions and Abbreviations e.g US,DS, SL, SR (General Theater Vocabulary)
[HASHTAG]#4[/HASHTAG] Hang an item using a Spanset sling and a shackle (Rigging)
[HASHTAG]#5[/HASHTAG] Call outs when raising / lowering batten/truss (Safety Procedures)
[HASHTAG]#6[/HASHTAG] Focus a Light (Lighting Basics)
[HASHTAG]#7[/HASHTAG] Emergency Contact Information (Safety Procedures)
[HASHTAG]#8[/HASHTAG] Set up a PA (Sound System Basics)
[HASHTAG]#9[/HASHTAG] Turn off/on a specific dimmer (Lighting Basics)
[HASHTAG]#10[/HASHTAG] Types of Fixtures (Lighting Basics)


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 10, 2014)

pmolsonmus said:


> I like the idea of creating this checklist for High School Tech Students and there is no better place to do that than here on CB! If a mod thinks it is warranted, perhaps separating this thread into a sticky "What every High School Tech should Know" - might be a great idea. I think getting past high school can get too technical too quickly and we miss the focus of a useable document/skill set.



Going along with this idea, it might not be a bad idea to incorporate ideas from our states' requirements for the actual Stagecraft class. At least in Florida, everything's moving to End of Course exams (EOC) which are state-written and proctored exams for all courses that essentially become requirements to pass before credit is given to the student for the class. From what I understand, each state <political> _as they suck up to the federal govt for this asinine "race to the top" crap money_ </political> has developed or will develop similar standards for each of their classes. Here's the Florida course description for our stagecraft class-

> Students focus on developing the basic tools and procedures for creating elements of technical theatre, including costumes, lighting, makeup, properties (props), publicity, scenery, and sound. Technical knowledge of safety procedures and demonstrated safe operation of theatre equipment, tools, and raw materials are central to success in this course. Students explore and learn to analyze dramatic scripts, seeking production solutions through historical, cultural, and geographic research. Students also learn the basics of standard conventions of design presentation and documentation; the organizational structure of theatre production and creative work in a collaborative environment; and the resulting artistic improvement. Public performances may serve as a culmination of specific instructional goals. Students may be required to attend or participate in technical work, rehearsals, and/or performances beyond the school day to support, extend, and assess learning in the classroom.



For Florida there's a website that details this called CPALMS, and I would suspect there are similar resources in everyone's states as well. Going with what's already been said, it doesn't do the kids any good if they learn a lot of useful stuff, but not the right stuff to pass the test and get course credit.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 10, 2014)

[HASHTAG]#11[/HASHTAG] Set up choir Risers and Shell (Staging Basics)
[HASHTAG]#12[/HASHTAG] Learn seat numbers and usher procedures (house management/ rules of the theater)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/174-ZLP7jHz-uHhGL88QIzyLAvfOrHAZotPzL9xe1LyA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## SHCP (Sep 10, 2014)

I think this list is a great idea, but depending on how many kids you have, it is very difficult to teach every "Tech Crew" student all of these rules and disciplines in a season and still put on a production.
I sign up over 60 students each year for tech, and I break up the crews into these categories: Stage Crew (Build sets/Prop/Running Crew), Lighting/Sound, Publicity (box office/Concessions/FOH), Costume/Makeup. I let the students pick their first, second and third preference, and then depending on numbers I assign those students to a crew. On separate days I work with each group so that I can be more focused, and then end up with more specialized crews that work more effectively. I also encourage the students to switch crews during their four years at the school, and also to join the productions as a performer. I find that I get to be way more hands on with smaller groups that are only dealing with one or two aspects of the job, rather than teaching a larger group the whole shebang.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 10, 2014)

60?


----------



## SHCP (Sep 10, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> 60?


Yep. Sometimes more, when casting is over and I get the kids who did not get cast. As the season goes on, I lose a few to sports and because some kids did not know what to expect, but it is always a pretty big group. When the performance starts, I then pare it down to the size of the running crew that I need, and a much smaller costume and makeup crew, and 2 to 4 booth crew. The Publicity crew stays at full strength all year round. All the other crew is invited to be a supportive audience, or to catch up on homework and school projects.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Sep 10, 2014)

60?  x 2 (not 60 x 2, Holy S*^& x 2 ! )


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting. We rarely delve into the FOH operations stuff with our crew. It is an unfortunate afterthought with regard to most productions. My issue this year is that I have a great enthusiastic bunch of kids who are a majority seniors and actors. So come shows they'll all be in it and come the end of the year they'll all be leaving. Working on ways to recruit freshmen/sophomores. I'm opposed to having freshmen in the class since they can't drive it's a pain for late nights and I can't hire them because of child labor laws. I'm assuming you have more than one class of tech a day?


----------



## SHCP (Sep 10, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> Interesting. We rarely delve into the FOH operations stuff with our crew. It is an unfortunate afterthought with regard to most productions. My issue this year is that I have a great enthusiastic bunch of kids who are a majority seniors and actors. So come shows they'll all be in it and come the end of the year they'll all be leaving. Working on ways to recruit freshmen/sophomores. I'm opposed to having freshmen in the class since they can't drive it's a pain for late nights and I can't hire them because of child labor laws. I'm assuming you have more than one class of tech a day?



The best way to encourage Freshmen and sophomores is to give them meaningful responsibilty. In many high school programs, the upperclassmen get all the responsibility and credit, and the underclassmen just get grunt work. I make sure that every crew member contributes and that they all get the same respect. There is no class system in my program. This is necessary since Seniors often drop out once they get accepted into colleges. I lose too many of them in the Spring. I need experienced underclassmen to carry the load when the upperclassmen check out mentally. I also make sure that the Yearbook takes as many pictures of backstage as they do the performers. The tech program is seen as just as popular and "cool" as the performances, so I get a lot of interest.

I work with Stage Crew Mon/Tue/Friday, with Lights/Sound on Wednesday, with PR/Costume on Thursday. PR and Costume will also work on other days with the costumer, a skill I definitely do not have, but I manage the group as far as organizing the costumes and keeping everyone on task. Publicity only meets to work on promoting the show, which happens when it happens, and and then kicks into gear during tech week to get all the Box Office and concessions ready. Also, Costume/Makeup only work on our Fall Play and Spring Musical, so I don't have them for our dance, chorus and orchestra shows.

It's important to remind students that the the focus is on their schoolwork. Having a very large crew lets me address students who are struggling with academics without sacrificing manpower for the productions. I may sit out a student who seems stressed, and then let them jump back in once they have their grades under control.


----------



## np18358 (Sep 10, 2014)

At my school we have 240 theatre majors, and for any given production, about half of them are on a crew. For our straight plays, we are separated into Build (Set Construction) which has 40 people, Paint which has about 20, Props, about 25, Lighting, about 20, Sound, 14, and Costume, with 12. Each crew is headed by an "expert", who is not the designer. (I.E. Lighting is run by the ME, not the LD.) Build, Paint, and Props are supervised by the Stagecraft Teacher, Lighting and Sound are supervised by the Theatre Manager. Costumes are supervised by the Costume Teacher. A few students do Marketing and Publicity, and they are directed by the Dean of Theatre. In order to get people on crews, we have a requirement that every student put in 50 Lab Hours a semester, and they are gained by working on a crew, or being in the cast of a show. In fact, in order to be on a crew, you actually have to interview with the Crew Head and TD. So people are kind of forced to be on a crew, usually against their will. I honesty don't like that, because then you end up in a situation that I am in now, where I have 14 people on my Sound Crew who really don't want to be there, but they just want to meet their requirements. Furthermore, there is sheerly way too much time, as I don't need 14 people after school from 4:00-7:30 every day, and from 9-5 on Saturdays, for TEN weeks prior to the production. For non-department productions, we are hardly able to pull together half a dozen willing people. I'm guessing there aren't a lot of schools out there like this, but I just wanted to share my particular experience.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 11, 2014)

np18358 said:


> I'm guessing there aren't a lot of schools out there like this, but I just wanted to share my particular experience.


You can say that again. My build and paint crew generally hovers in the 35-45 range, and that is more than enough. Additionally I have a 20 person Tech Theater class that I can utilize if I need to (they generally build the middle school show). Everyone is required to serve on either the build or paint crew in order to be a part of the lights, sound, and run crew. Whomever isn't needed for run crew will generally become my FOH staff. That said, I have had a student for the last couple of years who can't commit to the whole run of the show, so she specializes in ticket sales and takes care of the box office for me during show weeks.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 11, 2014)

The biggest issue I have now is actually getting non-theatre/actor kids in the class. I've got a lot of interested parties (mostly seniors who have room in their schedule for a "fun" class and will be gone in 7 months ), but our tech crew is about 16 and I feel any more than that I can't train at one time. I usually break them into groups and take four upstairs at a time, but then I've got 12 rambunctious actors screwing around on the deck while I'm trying to explain how not to drop weights on their heads. This year I really feel the emphasis is going to be on professionalism more than anything else. 

I like the idea of a large crew, but I need to find those quiet, tech-nerdy kids instead of the loud, gregarious actor kids. We currently only have one class of stagecraft, and everyone cross-trains on everything. Everyone helps in the build. I try to let the stronger kids design our children's show (set, lights, sound), but other than that design decisions are made mostly from myself or more regularly the drama teacher. When it comes time for a school show, I hand pick the run crew based on experience or need for experience (e.g. putting a weaker sound kid on A2 so she learns the ropes from a strong A1). But this also is decided after they've already been cast, so when the majority of my tech class is advanced drama kids it's looking grim. I'm pretty impartial on the whole "ageist" thing though. I've had freshmen that were green as a shamrock but would listen and follow through and I'll take that kid over a senior who thinks_ they've got it figured out_.

My big target for now is to create a means for recruiting 8th and 9th graders into the program, so I can catch them before they've been pulled into a dozen other areas and really build up a culture in the tech crew. I feel like if that were the case then I could rely more on the older kids who have 2-3 years in to lead the younger ones and potentially have a larger class that I know I can trust. I had a decent crew last year, but not much leadership from the kids this year. At least so far.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 11, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> but then I've got 12 rambunctious actors screwing around on the deck while I'm trying to explain how not to drop weights on their heads......
> 
> ...... I had a decent crew last year, but not much leadership from the kids this year. At least so far.



For my class, whenever I need to work with a small section, I have the rest of the class working on another assignment. For example: read this play for homework, research these lighting terms, figure out what props are needed for this show, etc...
When I have the full crew and can only work with one part at a time, I either have them painting base coats on flats, learning to properly wrap a cord, learning how to tie a tie, or some other 'fun' skill that they need to know. 

As far as developing leadership. The best way I have found to get older kids to step up, is to promote a younger student to supervise. Last year when I promoted a sophomore to be my lead painter, it showed the juniors that they needed to step up their game, and the freshman that if they were ready for leadership positions next year I was willing to give it to them.

As far as recruiting younger students... I'm super lucky in that my middle school does two productions a year as part of their class. This gives me a chance to work with the future techs and get them excited about the cool stuff they'll be able to do when they get to high school. My only suggestions would be to have an informational table available at freshman orientation and conferences. Most freshman parents go to conferences and that can be a good opportunity to get parents on your side.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 12, 2014)

I definitely operate in the 'divide and conquer' methodology, but it's difficult with some to keep them on task. However, this crew surprised me yesterday when we had to strip an electric that we set up for a Christian rock band show we hosted. Everyone performed incredibly professionally, which is awesome because I hadn't seen that from these guys as a group yet. 

That's a sweet setup with the MS. We had a chorus teacher at our feeder MS that did a bit of theatrical stuff and I was going to try and drum up some support from her by having my kids tech her shows, but she just moved to Brooklyn


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 12, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> I definitely operate in the 'divide and conquer' methodology, but it's difficult with some to keep them on task. However, this crew surprised me yesterday when we had to strip an electric that we set up for a Christian rock band show we hosted. Everyone performed incredibly professionally, which is awesome because I hadn't seen that from these guys as a group yet.
> 
> That's a sweet setup with the MS. We had a chorus teacher at our feeder MS that did a bit of theatrical stuff and I was going to try and drum up some support from her by having my kids tech her shows, but she just moved to Brooklyn


Good to hear that they stepped their game up. Gotta love when they surprise you in the good way!

Yeah, last year the MS had two classes with 60 students each. This year they have four classes of 60 so they are double casting their shows :/
I can't believe they didn't cap their numbers, but administration did want to....


----------

